# South American Planted Tank Fish (Feedback)



## mkeevil (Oct 22, 2006)

Here is the list I have so far... any suggestions.

I'm still trying to determine how many of each type... but any feedback would be helpful.


Bolivian Ram 
Gold Ram 
Flag Cichlid
Double Red
Redstripe Dwarf Cichlid
Cory Cat's
Otocinclus spp


----------



## nkambae (Nov 6, 2007)

What size tank? A 58 gallon? Methinks you might be having constant squabbles over turf going on in your tank. All of the cichlids mentioned have similar requirements for their territories. I would be trimming that list and setting up another tank! Maybe a pair of one type and a pair of another type would work well together. I recommend you shy away from mixing apistos as there is the possibility of hybridization and continual picking at each other. 

It is VERY easy to succumb to the temptation of packing 'em in there because it is a pretty good size tank and they are not very large fish... I know, I've done it before. Territorial fish tend to need more room than we think they do. Sight lines need to be broken by plants and hardscape as well as providing many hiding places because the dominant fish are relentless in their pursuit of the vanquished. In the wild, the sub dominant fish can flee from the dominant fish's territory. In our aquariums they really can't and at some point they will blunder into the aggressor's domain and the cycle begins anew. 

Maybe you could do one pair of each of two species and provide an area for each on opposite sides of the tank with plants and hardscape between the two to keep them out of each others line of sight. I hope some others will pitch in here with some other ideas. We have a lot of experienced people on the forum who can offer some additional insights. Good luck.

stu


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Cool. Dwarf cichlid fan- one of my favorite fish. I agree- maybe 2 pairs of 2 species and a mix of schooling fish with the otos and maybe some cories in a 58. I would still watch the cichlids for when they lay down turf and grow, the species may overlap and have problems. The other thing is that cichlids are awesome because they care for their young/are able to be bred in aquariums. When kept with other species of cichlids this is unlikely to happen. 

Food for thought. GL!


----------



## mkeevil (Oct 22, 2006)

Ok.. take two... how about something like this:

2-Mikrogeophagus altispinosa "Bolivian Ram"
4-Apistogramma hongsloi "Redstripe Dwarf Cichlid"
4-Cory Cat
2-Bleeding Heart Tetra
2-Pristella Tetra
6-Rummy-Nose Tetra


Is this over stocked, or can I fit more small Tetra's?


----------



## Kets (Feb 20, 2008)

I'd suggest upping the cories and each type of tetra to 6.


----------



## mkeevil (Oct 22, 2006)

2-Mikrogeophagus altispinosa "Bolivian Ram"
4-Apistogramma hongsloi "Redstripe Dwarf Cichlid"
6-Cory Cat
6-Bleeding Heart Tetra
6-Pristella Tetra
6-Rummy-Nose Tetra

or do you mean

2-Mikrogeophagus altispinosa "Bolivian Ram"
4-Apistogramma hongsloi "Redstripe Dwarf Cichlid"
6-Cory Cat
6-Bleeding Heart Tetra
6-Pristella Tetra
12-Rummy-Nose Tetra


----------



## Kets (Feb 20, 2008)

The first.

EDIT: Also, I suggest only one or two pairs of cichlids.


----------



## nkambae (Nov 6, 2007)

What Kets said!

stu


----------



## mkeevil (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks for the input... 
Going to go get some of them tomorrow!


----------



## nkambae (Nov 6, 2007)

Very cool. Have fun and don't forget to to give us some pics!!

stu


----------

